# DEO selection board



## zein (24 Jun 2005)

Hi everybody,

I applied for a Sig officer and after referring to my recruiter he told me that my file is at Station three which I have no idea what does this mean! I heard the selection board met by the mid of June for DEO and so far I heard nothing. Did somebody get the call ?
Thanks.


----------



## Pieman (24 Jun 2005)

Word is that people from the May/June selection boards (myself included) will start hearing back at some point in July.


----------



## Uberman (24 Jun 2005)

I'm applying for JAG and I was told that the May selection board was cancelled and they would be sitting sometime in July. If that goes well we get a second interview in September - is there a BOTC course that starts in Oct?


----------



## Pieman (24 Jun 2005)

> If that goes well we get a second interview in September - is there a BOTC course that starts in Oct?


From what my recruiter told me, the next BOTC is in January.


----------



## Uberman (25 Jun 2005)

That's just nuts. Either there are not enough bodies to fill the spots or not enough staff to run a course.


----------



## Pieman (25 Jun 2005)

No, I think that is pretty normal. From what I understand, BOTC is run two or three times a year. There is a need for only so many Officers in the forces. The NCM courses are run more frequently as there is a lot more people to train.


----------



## Uberman (25 Jun 2005)

I understood that the BOTC ran in Sept and Jan. From the information I was provided, there were 16 positions for JAG for the 05/06 year. So I assume the need was there. What were the numbers for Sigs?


----------



## Pieman (26 Jun 2005)

I believe there are 40 Sig Officer positions this round.


----------



## zein (27 Jun 2005)

I heard there are a 13 DEO Sig officers for this round unless things changed. Anyway, that's a good news if they increased the number.


----------



## kincanucks (27 Jun 2005)

There are 30 SIG O positions available for 2005/2006.


----------



## kincanucks (29 Jun 2005)

I have the results now.  PM me with your name and CFRC/D.  Legal board will review files in July and will invite some applicants to attend an interview board in Ottawa in Oct.  Physio Th and Dental boards will be in July.


----------



## kincanucks (30 Jun 2005)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> I have the results now.   PM me with your name and CFRC/D.   Legal board will review files in July and will invite some applicants to attend an interview board in Ottawa in Oct.   Physio Th and Dental boards will be in July.



I also need the occupation(s) too.


----------



## kincanucks (4 Jul 2005)

Some DEO Selection Board results for those that are interested:

21 ARMD - 8 selected and 8 wait listed.
22 ARTY - 5 and 0.
23 INF - 41 and 0.
24 ENGR - 12 and 3.
31 ANAV - 9 and 5.
32 PLT - 34 and 0.
39 AEC - 7 and 0.
41 AERE - 8 and 5.
43 EME - 12 and 15.
46 AF ENGR - 4 and 5.
48 HCA - 3 and 5.
56 BIO - 1 and 2.
58 SOCW - 4 and 2.
66 PAO - 4 and 1.
72 PSEL - 4 and 0.
74 TDO - 6 and 3.
78 LOG - 23 and 24.
82 INT - 7 and 5.
83 CELE (A) - 5 and 0.
84 SIGS - 10 and 18.

Don't know what happened with 57 NUR and the naval occupations were done during the NOAB.  Cheers.


----------



## 30 for 30 (4 Jul 2005)

I was told that there were 16 ARMD positions open this year; does this mean they are all taken, or will new applicants get a chance this fall at the next Board? Will a wait-listed type get priority over my application once my security clearance is done, or do I get to compete with those guys this fall? I'm told my file will be before the next Board. Thanks very much for any assistance.


----------



## kincanucks (4 Jul 2005)

RNW said:
			
		

> I was told that there were 16 ARMD positions open this year; does this mean they are all taken, or will new applicants get a chance this fall at the next Board? Will a wait-listed type get priority over my application once my security clearance is done, or do I get to compete with those guys this fall? I'm told my file will be before the next Board. Thanks very much for any assistance.



Unless one of the 8 that are wait listed drops out, any future fully processed applicants will be SOL until the 06/07 intake.


----------



## Fry (9 Jul 2005)

my hopes just flew out the window then. arg.  I applied for armoured, arty air defence and sig op. Any chance at all of getting selected for either of them during this year?


----------



## kincanucks (9 Jul 2005)

Fry said:
			
		

> my hopes just flew out the window then. arg.   I applied for armoured, arty air defence and sig op. Any chance at all of getting selected for either of them during this year?



This thread is referring to officer occupation selection not NCM occupation selection.


----------



## Joe Blow (9 Jul 2005)

If 0 were wait listed does that mean that all candidates who met the minimun requirements were offered positions?


----------



## kincanucks (9 Jul 2005)

Joe Blow said:
			
		

> If 0 were wait listed does that mean that all candidates who met the minimun requirements were offered positions?



No some were not selected at all and others were selected for other occupations.


----------



## Fry (9 Jul 2005)

Ohhh... officers eh? Well.... did my chances of getting selected increase any? lol


----------



## Montsion (23 Aug 2005)

I realize that this post originally dealt with the selection board earlier in 2005, but I was curious to know when the September selection board goes through.  I heard something about the 12th, but just wanted to confirm on here with someone who might be able to tell me for sure.

On a related note, I was told that my medical would be rushed due to the impending selection board deadline.  Anyone know how quickly a medical on rush can go through?  I had the medical on August 18, and would be very happy if my review came back in time for the above-mentioned date.

Thanks for any help,

Candid Candidate


----------



## zein (23 Aug 2005)

Hi,

I did my medical in April 26,2005. My recruiter told me that he will request to speed up the process of getting back the results from Borden and I was merit listed for the May-June selection board 2005. As a result I was merit listed and later get the call for an offer. I believe they will try to rush your medical results and merit list you. Note, my medical file was clear of any medical history. Wish u all the best.


----------



## Montsion (23 Aug 2005)

That's exactly the type of thing I was hoping to hear.  Thanks for the good news.

I also don't have any "issues" with regards to medical requirements, so hopefully my results will get pounded through in time for the next board.

Thanks again.


----------



## Fry (23 Aug 2005)

Candid Candidate,


I think that the selection board is the 5th of september, but I'm not 100% sure on that.


----------



## Infanteer (23 Aug 2005)

Don't confuse NCM and Officer boards - from what I understand, the next officer board is in November.


----------



## jerrold (23 Aug 2005)

November for officers is what suggested by Dr. Size as well ... it was November last year too.


----------



## RyanNS (23 Aug 2005)

Not trying to sound like a d#@k here, but can we please keep the focus on DEO selection boards (Officer not NCM) and keep posts regarding other avenues of entrance to the CF to their relevant threads. Thanks.


----------



## Montsion (5 Sep 2005)

Is everyone sure about the DEO board being in November?

I was told by two Recruiters that they would rush my DEO applcation so that it would be ready for the September 5 selection board deadline.  I just spoke with one of them the other day and was told that it was sent out in time.

I guess it's possible that my recruiter has the NCM and Officer deadlines mixed up.  Either way, I guess I've applied in time for the next board, whenever that board might be.

Does anyone know if there are still available spots for the the January IAP/BOTC Infantry Officer category?  If so, what do the numbers look like?

Thanks again for any feedback,


----------



## kincanucks (5 Sep 2005)

Most boards are in Oct with a file due date of 07 Sept 05.


----------



## Montsion (5 Sep 2005)

That makes a bit more sense...

Thanks for the straightforward answer.


----------



## enfield (5 Sep 2005)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> Most boards are in Oct with a file due date of 07 Sept 05.



When are the next boards and deadlines?


----------



## kincanucks (5 Sep 2005)

Enfield said:
			
		

> When are the next boards and deadlines?



Probably a deadline of May with the boards in Jun.


----------



## enfield (5 Sep 2005)

Cheers, Thanks


----------



## Maritime_Matt (5 Sep 2005)

I've heard from my recruiter the DEO board is actually in Nov. The next NOAB is scheduled for the last week of Oct + I was informed this would be in time for the Nov board. Hopefully I haven't been misinformed.


----------



## kincanucks (5 Sep 2005)

Maritime_Matt said:
			
		

> I've heard from my recruiter the DEO board is actually in Nov. The next NOAB is scheduled for the last week of Oct + I was informed this would be in time for the Nov board. Hopefully I haven't been misinformed.



Well lets put it this way then: If you make it through NOAB then you will be selected for MARS.  THE MAJORITY OF THE DEO BOARDS ARE IN OCT!


----------



## J.R. (8 Sep 2005)

Just curious ... what is generally considered a competitive Military Potential Score for Log O.?  I realize that this would likely change a bit from one selection board to another; but just to get an idea, if possible ... kincanucks?


----------



## passthebuck (8 Sep 2005)

Enfield said:
			
		

> When are the next boards and deadlines?





			
				kincanucks said:
			
		

> Most boards are in Oct with a file due date of 07 Sept 05.



How hard will they enforce that sept 7th application deadline? My update interview is sept 8th & I'm sure it'll take a day or two to send off my application. I'm a bit p-o'd about the deadline because i've been calling for two weeks & the officer incharge of my application has been on holidays. Today I get a call saying that a new officer has my file & he'd like to see me sept 8th. I'm all medical'd & all that. I'm just tired of waiting. I guess what I'm asking is will I make the deadline for Oct boards OR am I to play the waiting game?


----------



## kincanucks (8 Sep 2005)

Alter Ego said:
			
		

> Just curious ... what is generally considered a competitive Military Potential Score for Log O.?   I realize that this would likely change a bit from one selection board to another; but just to get an idea, if possible ... kincanucks?



MP 7 and above.


----------



## kincanucks (8 Sep 2005)

passthebuck said:
			
		

> How hard will they enforce that sept 7th application deadline? My update interview is sept 8th & I'm sure it'll take a day or two to send off my application. I'm a bit p-o'd about the deadline because i've been calling for two weeks & the officer incharge of my application has been on holidays. Today I get a call saying that a new officer has my file & he'd like to see me sept 8th. I'm all medical'd & all that. I'm just tired of waiting. I guess what I'm asking is will I make the deadline for Oct boards OR am I to play the waiting game?



The deadline is so far ahead of the board in order to give CFRG HQ ample time to review all the files for accuracy and proper completion.  There are times when prior arrangements are made to accommodate late file submissions but only for files that have already been processed.


----------



## J.R. (8 Sep 2005)

Very competitive field to get into.  Once again, you are a wealth of information.  Thanks kincanucks! ;D


----------



## Joe Blow (12 Sep 2005)

> THE MAJORITY OF THE DEO BOARDS ARE IN OCT!



The CFRC told me today that there are even sometimes some in late Sept.!  I am assured that I should have word about a week after they finish up.  Mid Oct. or so..  

Here's hoping.


----------

